# Hilfe/Inspiration benötigt: Hardtail-Aufbau



## Bois_Wood (22. November 2010)

So,

um dem Sinn eines Forums gerecht zu werden, wende ich mich vertrauensvoll an das hier versammelte Fachwissen und hoffe auf rege Unterstützung beim Aufbau und der Teileauswahl eines Hardtails.

Damit die Einordnung des Projektes leichter fällt, verliere ich am besten zunächst ein paar Worte über mich und mein derzeitiges MTB...

Derzeit fahre ich ein zu kleines Cube LTD AMS, das schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel hat und ohnehin lediglich "zur Pflege" bei mir steht. Das Bike gehört nem Kumpel, bei dem es ein paar Jahre im Hof unter ner Plane stand und der es aktuell nicht benötigt. Also habe ich das Teil wieder in einen fahrtauglichen Zustand versetzt (neue Kette, neue Reifen, neuen Zug für den Lockout, Kassette komplett auseinander gebaut und Ritzel für Ritzel mit der Drahtbürste vom Rost befreit, usw.). Die Sattelstütze hab ich aufs Maximum aus dem Sattelrohr geholt und so lässt es sich recht ordentlich fahren. Für den regelmäßigen Einsatz ist das aber nix. (siehe Foto)

Ich bin die meiste Zeit auf dem Rennrad unterwegs, habe aber gerade in dieser Jahreszeit nun das MTB als ideales Schlechtwetter-Trainingsgerät kennen- und schätzen gelernt. High-End-Ambitionen an mein künftiges Rad habe ich also nicht, wenngleich ich eine große Freude an hochwertigen und schönen Teilen (wie eben an meinen beiden Rennrädern) nicht verleugnen kann. 

Um hier mal abzukürzen: Ich möchte ein Hardtail zusammenschrauben, das mir größentechnisch passt, dabei sportlich, also nicht zuuu schwer ist und dabei noch bezahlbar bleibt. Die berühmte eierlegende Wollmilchsau wird also gesucht. Vielleicht kann mir ja hier geholfen werden.

Optimalerweise bleibt das Budget dabei im dreistelligen Bereich, drüber ginge in einem gewissen Rahmen aber auch. Ich bin guten, gebrauchten Teilen (Börse, ebay, etc.) gegenüber nicht abgeneit, da lässt sich erfahrungsgemäß einiges sparen. 
Zu klären wäre sicherlich zunächst die Rahmenfrage (Größe, Farbe, Geo, etc.)
Bin knapp über 1,90m bei 84 kg. Denke daher an 20 Zoll (das Cube auf dem Foto hat 18"). Liege ich damit richtig? Mag es im Zweifel eher sportlich und wendig. Wer baut gute, günstige Hardtailrahmen?

Damit soll es erstmal losgehen. Freue mich auf eure Ideen.

Viele Grüße.
sebrock

Edit: Scheibenbremsen sollten es sein, die haben mich am Cube echt überzeugt.


----------



## nexx (23. November 2010)

Moin,
ein erster Anlaufpunkt ist sicherlich die Liste hier: http://www.lbmnts.de/Mountainbike.html

Hier im IBC fahren einige <1000 Projekte rum, die auf einem Zoulou Cooma basieren und recht leicht sind, sollte also machbar sein.
Kannst dich ja mal durch die Liste wuseln, was zusammenstellen und gucken wo du am Ende preislich rauskommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bois_Wood (23. November 2010)

oh danke. Großartiger Link. Da werde ich mich mal durcharbeiten. Wie ist denn die Einschätzung meine benötigten Rahmengröße? Ist 20" ok oder vielleicht sogar 19"??? Drössiger gibts soweit ich weiß lediglich in 19 und 21 und 21 ist mir jedenfalls zu groß...

Danke vorab.
Sebrock


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. November 2010)

Mach es nicht zu sehr an den Zollangaben fest.
Vergleiche lieber die tatsächlichen Oberrohr-/Steuerrohr- und Sitzrohrlängen.

Wichtig ist dabei, daß Du Dich selber noch etwas genauer vermißt. Nicht bei jedem verteilen sich die cm gleich, der eine hat längere Beine, der andere einen längeren Oberkörper. Entsprechend braucht der eine einen höheren Rahmen und der andere ein längeres Oberrohr.

Die Zollangaben variieren teils ziemlich je nach Hersteller.
Auch bei mm-Angaben solltest Du berücksichtigen, wie genau gemessen wurde (Mitte- Mitte, Mitte-Oberkante, effektiv...)
Ich fahre bei gleicher Größe ein 20,5"-Rad und eines in 21".

20" kann aber ggf. auch noch passen. Kommt auf den Rahmen und Deine Körperverhältnisse an. Daß Du es lieber sportlich und wendig magst, hast Du ja schon geschrieben.

P.S. In der Preisklasse würde ich mich auch mal nach Kompletträdern umschauen. Das ist ein hart umkämpfter Markt, in dem teils sehr gute Angebote zu finden sind. Da kann man mit Eigenbauten oft preislich kaum mithalten.


----------



## memphis35 (23. November 2010)

Bei indivieduellem Aufbau könnte ich mir so einen Rahmen vorstellen . http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23985_Hardtail-SL-Rahmen-Disc-only-Modell-2010-.html   Jede menge Farbmöglichkeiten . Bei deiner Größe in dem Fall 21" . Bei einem Standart weiß od. schwarzen Rahmen würde ich nach Komplettbike schauen . Oder da http://www.transalp24.de/ da hast auch freie Farbwahl.

Mfg  35


----------



## Bois_Wood (24. November 2010)

Recht habt ihr. Hatte auch kurz an ein Komplettrad gedacht, aber wenn ich schon Geld ausgebe will ich auch selber schrauben dürfen . Denn das gehört für mich neben dem Fahren dazu. 

Die Sache mit der Größe habe ich inzwischen auch bedacht. Habe bei der Recherche diverse 20" Rahmen gesehen mit teils stark abweichenden Oberrohrlängen gesehen. Ich werde mal die Sitzposition meines aktuell zu kleinen Bikes vermessen. Vom Renner weiß ich, dass die ideale Sitzhöhe bei 82,5 cm (Mitte TL bis Oberkante Sattel) ist.

Denke, das ich in aller Regel mit 20" ganz gut zurechtkommen sollte. Kleinere Optimierungen lassen sich ja mit Stützen- und Vorbauwahl ganz gut durchführen...

P.S. Den Vortrieb-Rahmen hatte ich auch mal ins Auge gefasst. Hier im Forum stand der mal in giftgrün in 21" zum Verkauf. Würde schon gefallen. Ich schrecke aber vor den 21" zurück. Ein 605mm Oberrohr (horizontal) ist schon recht lang.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. November 2010)

605 dürfte eigentlich ziemlich genau passen. Ist bei einem 21"-Rahmen eigentlich eher ziemlich kurz.

Du hast zwar recht lange Beine, ich brauche z.B. bei gleicher Körpergröße ca. 81 cm von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattel, aber ich fahre auch längere Rahmen als 605.

Du mußt bedenken, daß im Vergleich zum Rennrad durch den geraden Lenker die Sitzposition ohnehin kürzer ist. Paßt also mit längerem Oberrohr. Und Du mußt ja auch nicht gerade einen 120mm-Vorbau fahren.


----------



## Bois_Wood (24. November 2010)

Stimmt, das hatte ich tatsächlich nicht bedacht. Die Rennrad-Bremsgriff-Sitzposition ist natürlich wesentlich gestreckter. Dann käme es tatsächlich hin mit nem 605er Oberrohr. Damit ist der Drössiger/Vortrieb hier aus dem Forum wieder im Rennen (sofern er noch da ist). Werde mir aber auch nochmal die genauen Geometrien der 20 Zöller anschauen. Dann sollte es so langsam mal voran gehen...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. November 2010)

Falls er nicht mehr da ist, kannst Du z.B. auch mal bei Poison oder Transalp 24 schauen, da bekommst Du auch Rahmen in allen erdenklichen Wunschfarben.

Wenn Du schon selbst baust, könnte es ja auch mal etwas anderes als mattschwarz oder weiß sein...

Falls Du noch Tips zu einzelnen Komponenten/Anbauteilen brauchst, gib einfach Bescheid. Ich möchte jetzt nicht gleich eine komplette Teileliste vorschlagen, denn es soll ja Dein Bike werden.


----------



## Bois_Wood (25. November 2010)

@ geisterfahrer

genau das habe ich vor. werde mich melden, besten dank vorab.

schwarz soll der rahmen auf keinen fall werden (es sei denn alles andere an meinem zukünftigen rahmen ist perfekt). finde das giftgrün des rahmens hier im forum nicht schlecht, könnte mir aber auch was stahlblaues oder gelb vorstellen. mal sehen...


----------



## Bois_Wood (6. Dezember 2010)

so, es gibt news und zwar einen rahmen. habe bei ebay nen speci stumpjumper ht4 pro in 21" für 200 euro erstanden. damit kanns losgehen mit dem umbau/aufbau sobald das teil da ist. was haltet ihr von dem teil?

grüße
sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (6. Dezember 2010)

sehr gute Basis.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Dezember 2010)

Kann man was draus machen! 
In meinen Augen auf alle Fälle eine schönere (da dezentere) Lackierung als die aktuellen.

Die V-Brake-Sockel würde ich aber rausschrauben, wenn Discs drankommen.


----------



## Bois_Wood (6. Dezember 2010)

ja, die v-brake-sockel fliegen raus.

next step wäre ein passende gabel. fürchte, dass die rock shox duke sl, die ich zur verfügung habe einen zu kurzen schaft besitzt. wird aber erstmal ausprobiert/nachgemessen. was wäre eine passende/preisgünstige alternative?

was schon da ist:

XT-schaltwerk
LX-hollowtech II kurbel mit lager
magura louise bremsen
slr tt sattel
xt pedale, kette 

weitere ideen? hätte gerne nen dezenten riser-lenker aber auch gerne hörnchen. das sieht meist zum abgewöhnen aus. oder gibts da passende lösungen?

immer dankbar für ideen und vorschläge.
sebrock


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Dezember 2010)

Warum riser??? Den vorbau richtig montieren und man kann nen geraden nehmen. gibt auch gerade die eine gute länge haben...600 und mehr. Dann kannst du auch barends montieren.


----------



## Bois_Wood (7. Dezember 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Warum riser??? Den vorbau richtig montieren und man kann nen geraden nehmen. gibt auch gerade die eine gute länge haben...600 und mehr. Dann kannst du auch barends montieren.




auch wieder wahr. werde erstmal den rahmen anrücken lassen, laufräder und (alte) gabel reinschieben und mir die geo anschauen. meinen 135mm vorbau brauche ich jetzt jedenfalls nicht mehr . fahre derzeit nen 580mm flatbar. der dürfte tatsächlich etwas breiter sein...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

Gabel: Reba wäre wohl eine sehr gute Wahl. Zuverlässige, sorglose Gabeln mit guter Funktion zum vernünftigen Preis. Halte mal ein wenig die Augen nach Schnäppchen auf.
Riser + Barends sieht wirklich regelmäßig fürchterlich aus.
Breite Flatbars gibt's z.B. von Salsa.
Auch wenn der Trend zu 31,8mm Klemmaß geht, würde ich mir überlegen, vielleicht doch lieber einen 25,4er zu verbauen, dann hast Du mehr Platz am Lenker, weil er nicht schon früh so dick wird, daß sich nichts mehr vernünftig dranschrauben läßt. Barends z.B. XLC mit ca. 60g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (7. Dezember 2010)

Lenker: KCNC mit 600mm und 25,4 klemmung und unter 120g. Bei lightbikes.de. sorry für die werbung...
Habe ihn schon 1 jahr drauf und fährt sich supi


----------



## Bois_Wood (7. Dezember 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Lenker: KCNC mit 600mm und 25,4 klemmung und unter 120g. Bei lightbikes.de. sorry für die werbung...
> Habe ihn schon 1 jahr drauf und fährt sich supi




wie wäre denn dieser:

http://4cycles.de/product_info.php?products_id=112


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Dezember 2010)

geht natürlich auch...gutes angebot und nicht gleich sackschwer. Sorry den anderen gibt es bei tuning-bikes nicht bei lightbikes.

Sieht gut aus dein vorschlag und vom preis her top. Würd ich nehmen,wenn du nicht extrem auf das gewicht schaust. Ansonsten sumieren sich natürlich die grämmchen


----------



## Bois_Wood (8. Dezember 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> geht natürlich auch...gutes angebot und nicht gleich sackschwer. Sorry den anderen gibt es bei tuning-bikes nicht bei lightbikes.
> 
> Sieht gut aus dein vorschlag und vom preis her top. Würd ich nehmen,wenn du nicht extrem auf das gewicht schaust. Ansonsten sumieren sich natürlich die grämmchen



nee, das passt schon. ich schaue beim mtb voll auf preis/leistung. da scheint mir dieser kcnc weit vorn zu sein.
am renner ists schon wichtiger. da steht die 6 vor dem komma


----------



## Bois_Wood (10. Dezember 2010)

so der rahmen ist seit gestern da und was soll ich sagen... der sieht aus wie NEU! Hat nur unter dem Tretlager zwei Mini-Steinschläge das wars.
Das Teil ist superschön und wiegt in 21 Zoll inklusive Steuersatz,Schaltauge und Zuganschlägen 1700 Gramm.

Werde nun versichen so weit es geht zunächst sämtliche Teile vom Bike in Post Nr.1 an das Speci zu bauen. Gedanklich habe ich das schonmal durchgespielt und die ersten kleineren Fragen/Problemchen tauchen auf.

1. die Klemmöffnung im Sitzrohr ist vorne (nicht wie bei meinen Rennrädern hinten) (siehe Fotos) Muss man da solch eine konventionelle Schelle benutzen wie auf dem Foto oder geht das auch eleganter? Denn vom Sinn her müsste man das Teil ja nun "falschrum" montieren.

2. Beim Cube aus Post 1 laufen alle Züge übers Oberrohr, beim Speci nur einer und der Rest wie am Renner unter dem Unterrohr. Benötige ich dann einen anderen Umwerfer und wenn ja, welchen?

Wie immer freue ich mich über Tipps und Hinweise.

Viele Grüße
Sebrock


----------



## Bois_Wood (10. Dezember 2010)

nun ist es also amtlich. der gabelschaft der vorhandenen duke ist um mind. 1,5 cm zu kurz (hat schon 20 cm). daher muss wohl leider eine neue/gebrauchte  gabel her. die empfohlenereba gibts ja in zig varianten. kenn mich da nicht aus. was wäre denn da die bevorzugte variante?

und was ist von den im obigen link aufgeführten Manitou R7 Super Absolute oder RST F1RST Platinum zu halten? 

bei ebay gibts jedenfalls massig gebrauchte rebas in allen formen und farben...

z.b.:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190476638571&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200551617804&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

oder aber auch:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330501681282&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

was tun?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Dezember 2010)

1) Klemmschelle: Kannst solch eine nehmen oder auch eine mit Hebel. Ich montiere sie bei Rahmen mit Schlitz nach vorne auch mit Schlitz nach vorne. Darüber kann man aber diskutieren, andere machen es andersrum, und es hält auch.

2) Umwerfer: Du brauchst einen sog. Downpull oder Dual Pull (Nicht zu verwechseln mit Topswing und Downswing!). Gut möglich, daß Dein jetziger schon für beide Anlenkungsmöglichkeiten vorgesehen ist.
Mach doch mal ein Foto.


----------



## Bois_Wood (11. Dezember 2010)

hier mal bilder vom umwerfer. kann der beides oder muss ein neuer her?

was ist zum gabelthema zu sagen? freue mich über ein paar tipps.

S


----------



## emizneo (11. Dezember 2010)

sebrock schrieb:


> hier mal bilder vom umwerfer. kann der beides oder muss ein neuer her?
> 
> was ist zum gabelthema zu sagen? freue mich über ein paar tipps.
> 
> S


Hallo, der kann beides ist ein Dualpull. Bei der Sattelstütze brauchst du 30,9. Ist meist Standart bei Spezi. Cube müßte 31,6 haben.


----------



## Bois_Wood (11. Dezember 2010)

emizneo schrieb:


> Hallo, der kann beides ist ein Dualpull. Bei der Sattelstütze brauchst du 30,9. Ist meist Standart bei Spezi. Cube müßte 31,6 haben.




nee, stütze ist keine problem. das stumpi hat 31,6 und ich werde ne 27,2 stütze mit reduzierhülse fahren. die flext dann spürbar mehr. 

schön, dass der umwerfer funktioniert - ein teil weniger, das angeschafft werden muss 

nach wie vor offen: das gute alte gabelthema. was tun?

da mir ja hier die reba ans herz gelegt wurde: was ist von dieser version zu halten:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200553195978   ??

preislich ginge evtl. noch etwas nach unten (20-30 Euro?)

sebrock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Dezember 2010)

Schlag zu! Super Gabel zum guten Preis. Die SL auf der Seite vorher ist aber auch in Ordnung.

Die von Dir genannte RST würde ich eher für echte Leichtgewichte empfehlen.


----------



## Bois_Wood (12. Dezember 2010)

gabel ist gekauft. neue reba race inkl. poploc-hebel für 222,22.

jetzt widme ich dem nächsten thema: länge der bremszüge. was mache ich bei einer scheibenbremse wenn die züge zu kurz für den neuen rahmen sind?

wie immer: danke im voraus ;-)

S


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Dezember 2010)

Super Deal! Bei der paßt die Schaftlänge, oder?
Bezügl. Bremsleitung: Hier z.B. sich aus dem Sortiment bedienen.
Entlüftungskit nicht vergessen, denn das ist nach dem Leitungstausch nötig.


----------



## Bois_Wood (12. Dezember 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Super Deal! Bei der paßt die Schaftlänge, oder?
> Bezügl. Bremsleitung: Hier z.B. sich aus dem Sortiment bedienen.
> Entlüftungskit nicht vergessen, denn das ist nach dem Leitungstausch nötig.




ja, die schaftlänge passt. braucht mind. 22 cm und die gabel hat 24,3 cm. werde die bremsanlage erstmal abbauen und dann sehen ob neue züge ran müssen. die alten waren ziemlich lang, vielleicht reichts...


----------



## Bois_Wood (13. Dezember 2010)

so,

hier mal ein paar bilder der aktuellen bauphase. sobald die gabel da ist, werden signifikante fortschritte gemacht 

auf den bildern wirkt der rahmen immer recht rosa/pink, er ist aber rot und zwar sehr intensiv und strahlend 

beim abschrauben der louise (hinten) ist das teil vom ersten bild runtergefallen. ich weiß nicht wo es herkommt und wo es dran soll/muss...
wie erkenne ich eigentlich, wann die bremsbeläge runter sind?
der ausbau der alten gabel war kein problem. aber da ich sie nicht benötige wollte ich sie wieder in den alten rahmen einbauen. allerdings habe ich keine sinnvolle reihenfolge für den ein bau der auf dem letzten foto abgebildeten teile herausfinden können. vielleicht könnt ihr mir da helfen?

ihr seht fragen über fragen. und so wird mir klar, dass die unterschiede zwischen renner und mtb nicht nur in der reifnbreite zu finden sind


----------



## Bois_Wood (15. Dezember 2010)

Niemand?


----------



## Jaypeare (15. Dezember 2010)

Das rechts oben dürfte der Gabelkonus sein. Der muss auf den Gabelschaft aufgesetzt werden (bis zum Anschlag an der Gabelkrone) und zentriert das Schaftrohr von unten.

Der kleine geschlitzte Ring links macht dasselbe, nur für das obere Steuersatzlager. Der gehört zwischen Gabelschaft und Lager. Der dritte Ring ist die obere Lagerabbdeckung. Da passt der kleine Konusring von oben rein und hält das Ganze zusammen. Also erst den kleinen Ring von oben in den großen, dann das Ganze zusammen über den Gabelschaft schieben.

Hast du schon einmal das Lagerspiel an einem Steuersatz eingestellt?


----------



## Bois_Wood (15. Dezember 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> D
> 
> Hast du schon einmal das Lagerspiel an einem Steuersatz eingestellt?



ja habe ich zigfach. habe nur diese art steuersatz noch nie verbaut.


----------



## Schmittler (15. Dezember 2010)

Das erste Bild zeigt einen Spacer, der zwischen Bremssattel und Rahmen soll um den Bremssattel perfekt mittig zur Scheibe zu setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bois_Wood (21. Dezember 2010)

für den fall, dass noch jemand mitliest, gibts hier neue bilder der aktuellen bauphase. gabel ist dank schneechaos leider erst heute gekommen. hab mal die teile rangeworfen.
was noch passiert: 

- neuer schaltzug hinten muss ran
- neuer schwarzer vorbau (110mm anstatt 135mm)
- schwarze 400mm stütze
- xt pedale werden montiert
- evtl. gabelkürzung, warte aber erstmal die probefahrt ab
- neue bremsbeläge für die louise sind geordert

zudem denke ich über nen 60cm kcnc lenker nach.

weitere ideen?

grüße
s


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2010)

Sieht doch recht schick aus dein Bike !
Als Schaltzug kann ich dir die XTR Züge empfehlen, die sind zwar etwas teurer laufen aber seidenweich durch die Teflonbeschichtung.

Sind das XT Shifter ? Wenn ja kann man bei den neueren Modellen noch die Schaltanzeige entfernen, das gibt mehr Platz am Lenker und eine saubere Optik. Wenn das ältere Sind geht das auch muss man aber kleine Aluplätchen basteln und montieren hab ich auch mal gemacht.

Vorbau und Stütze würd sich ja der Syntace kram anbieten ist nur meist etwas teurer.
Oder halt selber Hersteller wie Lenker.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Dezember 2010)

Schaut echt gut aus. Daß noch eine Kette montiert wird, davon gehe ich aus.

Was ich aber auch unbedingt machen würde: Kettenstrebenschutz montieren, sonst macht Dir die Kette böse Kratzer rein. Hüpft im Gelände doch etwas mehr hin und her als auf der Straße.
Ebenso Schutzfolie am Steuerrohr usw., überall da, wo die Züge scheuern.

Als Flaschenhalter vielleicht einen Speci Rib Cage, der paßt zum Rahmen und ist recht beliebt.


----------



## Bois_Wood (21. Dezember 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sieht doch recht schick aus dein Bike !
> Als Schaltzug kann ich dir die XTR Züge empfehlen, die sind zwar etwas teurer laufen aber seidenweich durch die Teflonbeschichtung.
> 
> Sind das XT Shifter ? Wenn ja kann man bei den neueren Modellen noch die Schaltanzeige entfernen, das gibt mehr Platz am Lenker und eine saubere Optik. Wenn das ältere Sind geht das auch muss man aber kleine Aluplätchen basteln und montieren hab ich auch mal gemacht.
> ...



nee sind leider keine xt shifter. nur deore. da kann man nix abschrauben. leider. hätte ich sonst gerne schon erledigt. denn sauber ist da in sachen optik leider nix. werde aber mal die augen nachgebrauchten offen halten und dann abschraubbare nehmen. ne ganganzeige braucht nun wirklich niemand.
 was stütze und vorbau angeht hab ich schon geordert (ne schwarze fun works n-light und einen vorbau aus dem outlet beim bike-discount). der perfektionismus am mtb ist bei mir nicht so extrem ausgeprägt. da fließt das meiste in meinen renner (siehe foto). obwohl das mtb natürlich auch so funktionell und schick wie eben finanzierbar sein darf  
lenker kommt auch. hab nen kcnc in 60 cm (150 gramm) für sensationelle 15,90 euro geordert. (leider 6,50 versand). das wird dann schon alles recht ordentlich aussehen.

p.s. komme übrigens aus bam. da ist kommern ja fast vor der haustür. das ruft praktisch nach ner gemeinsamen ausfahrt. muss kilometer machen, denn ich fahre im märz die israel-rundfahrt...


----------



## Bois_Wood (21. Dezember 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Schaut echt gut aus. Daß noch eine Kette montiert wird, davon gehe ich aus.
> 
> Was ich aber auch unbedingt machen würde: Kettenstrebenschutz montieren, sonst macht Dir die Kette böse Kratzer rein. Hüpft im Gelände doch etwas mehr hin und her als auf der Straße.
> Ebenso Schutzfolie am Steuerrohr usw., überall da, wo die Züge scheuern.
> ...



ja sicher gibts noch ne kette. ich montiere sogar noch griffe 

guter hinweis mit dem kettenstrebenschutz. an sowas denkt man ja als straßenfahrer nicht...

demnächst gibt mehr bilder an dieser stelle...


----------



## Bois_Wood (21. Dezember 2010)

hatte ja in post 40 ein foto vom renner angekündigt. hier isses.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Dezember 2010)

sebrock schrieb:


> ......
> 
> p.s. komme übrigens aus bam. da ist kommern ja fast vor der haustür. das ruft praktisch nach ner gemeinsamen ausfahrt. muss kilometer machen, denn ich fahre im märz die israel-rundfahrt...



dann schau ab und zu mal HIER rein
oder halt im LMB 

Ansonsten kannste dir den 10.04. schonmal merken da gibts auch ne geführte Tour ganz in der nähe


----------



## Bois_Wood (3. Januar 2011)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten vom Rad. Nachdem die Gabel nun kam, eingebaut wurde und auch die meisten anderen Kleinigkeiten montiert waren, wurde eine Mini-Testrunde absolviert. Hier stellte sich heraus, dass die Gabel nicht so funktioniert, wie es eingentlich gedacht war .

Also ist der Status der angehängten Bilder, die einen kleinen Eindruck vermitteln sollen, wie es denn mal aussehen kann, schon wieder Geschichte. Die Gabel ist per DHL bereits auf dem Weg zum Verkäufer, der das Teil zu Rock Shox einschickt. Bleiben wir realistisch, das wird eine ganze Weile dauern bis es weitergeht. 
Derweil kann ich mich ja schonmal über ein weiteres Thema bei euch informieren. Die Einstellung der Scheibenbremsen. Habe die Louise mit neuen Belägen ausgerüstet und nach wie vor laufen die Scheiben alles andere als sauber durch die Bremse. Kann man den Abstand der  Beläge zur Scheibe irgendwie regulieren? Bei von Hand angeworfenem Rad dreht sich dieses knapp 2,5 Umdrehungen. Der Reibungsverlust ist enorm. Habe gestern mal mein Rennvorderrad getestet und das lief unglaubliche 4,5 Minuten! (kein Witz). Der Energieverlust ist also enorm und das sollte doch besser gehen. Die Scheiben laufen augenscheinlich recht rund durch aber die Beläge hocken irgendwie zu dicht auf. 

Wie immer, besten Dank vorab für eure Hilfe.
S


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Januar 2011)

Das mit der Gabel is natürlich doof aber zur Zeit kann man ja eh nicht vernünftig fahren von daher ... stay cool 

Die Scheibenbremse musst du bestimmt mal zentrieren. Dazu musst du die zwei Schräubchen mit denen der Bremssattel befestigt ist ein wenig lösen, der Bremssattel sollte sich ein wenig hin und her schieben lassen. Dann ziehst du kräftig den Bremshebel und hälst diesen gezogen während du die Schräubchen wieder fest ziehts. Dadurch bekommt der Bremssattel eine zentrische Position zur Scheibe.


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Januar 2011)

Wenn das noch nicht hilft, dann geh mal sorgfälltig mit dem schraubenzieher zwischen die beläge und drück sie ein bisschen auseinander. Wenn das auch nicht hilft bremssattel versuchen von hand zu zentrieren. Wenn das auch nciht hilft...??? zum mech.





schraeg schrieb:


> Das mit der Gabel is natürlich doof aber zur Zeit kann man ja eh nicht vernünftig fahren von daher ... stay cool
> 
> Die Scheibenbremse musst du bestimmt mal zentrieren. Dazu musst du die zwei Schräubchen mit denen der Bremssattel befestigt ist ein wenig lösen, der Bremssattel sollte sich ein wenig hin und her schieben lassen. Dann ziehst du kräftig den Bremshebel und hälst diesen gezogen während du die Schräubchen wieder fest ziehts. Dadurch bekommt der Bremssattel eine zentrische Position zur Scheibe.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Januar 2011)

Das Vorderrad wird sich hier aber - egal wie penibel Du die Scheibe einstellst - niemals so lange drehen. Und das ist auch gut so. Das verhindern nämlich die Dichtungen. Und den Reibungsverlust durch die Dichtungen merkst Du eh nicht, Dreck im Lager hingegen sehr schnell.

Das mit der Gabel finde ich jetzt auch ärgerlich, zumal ich auch noch zugeraten hatte. Was stimmt denn nicht?

Hier noch ein klasse Tutorial von Schildbürger, wie man den Bremsen das Schleifen austreibt.


----------



## Bois_Wood (4. Januar 2011)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Das mit der Gabel finde ich jetzt auch ärgerlich, zumal ich auch noch zugeraten hatte. Was stimmt denn nicht?




tja, die gabel. lockout funktioniert nicht und sie federt maximal 3 cm ein, obwohl der luftdruck auf mein gewicht angepasst ist. habe mit dem verkäufer kontakt aufgenommen. er hat das teil im rose-ausverkauf gekauft und unverbaut weiterverkauft. er ist aber sehr hilfsbereit und hat gleiche probleme bei 2 seiner rebas bereits erfolgreich beim rockshox service beheben lassen. daher: gabel geht grad zum verkäufer, der das teil zum service einschickt. hoffe, dass die sache nicht zu lange dauert und dann auch alles funktioniert... ist halt ein bisschen doof, wenn man selbst so wenig ahnung vom mtb hat.


----------



## Bois_Wood (21. Januar 2011)

so,
die gabe ist wieder da. laut reparaturbericht wurde die zugstufenschaftführung ausgetauscht. jedenfalls federt sie nun wie sie sollte und der lockout funktioniert auch. bisher nur im stand getestet. werde morgen die endmontage durchführen und dann das teil und letztlich das ganze rad auf herz und nieren prüfen. 
bilder folgen...


----------



## Jaypeare (22. Januar 2011)

Na dann kann es ja weitergehen. Ärgerlich, das mit der Gabel, zumal insbesondere die aktuelle Reba eigentlich ganz ausgezeichnet ist.

Ein schönes Bike wird das.


----------



## Bois_Wood (22. Januar 2011)

sodele,

heute 2 stunden durch den wald. schnee+matsch - ideale bedingungen für den ersten härtetest. 

fazit: soweit stimmt alles (vor allem endlich die gabel). details gibts freilich immer zu verbessern.
anbei ein paar bilder.

grüße
sebastian


----------



## Bois_Wood (22. Januar 2011)

zugabe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

